# Does my pigeon have 'weird' eyes?



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2008)

Just wondering if this is unusual: My seemingly healthy 1 y.o 'feral' pigeon hen has orange irises and black pupils (normal). However, there is a thin, curvy black line that extends from the bottom of her pupil, and through to the outer extremity of the iris. (Imagine a tiny tadpole tail coming from the pupil.)

I wish I could take a photo, but camera is broken. It is present in both her eyes, and I noticied it some months ago and assumed this was normal. The only reason I'm wondering about it now is that I got a new pigeon on the weekend and her eyes aren't like that! I also checked photos of other pigeon eyes and couldn't see anything like this.

Any ideas?!!! Thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a very good description. One of our pigeons has an eye like that, we have had her for years so it isn't due to a recent injury or anything. I know that other rescuers also have pigeons with odd pupils.

Cynthia


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Cynthia. It sounds like your pigeon with an eye like that is still going strong, so hopefully it's just an 'eccentricity' in some pigeons, and not of any great concern. I'll think of it as a charming quirk!


----------

